# JD 535 baler, multiple net wrap issues



## Maxpower (Nov 28, 2017)

New to me Deere 535 round baler. I'm having multiple net wrap issues. I have gone over every adjustment in the manual. A new brake pad probably wouldn't hurt but it seemed to be within spec. I made around 8 round bales with it, of those only 3 wrapped on their own, I would have to pull the string sometimes multiple times for the wrap to activate for the other ones. None of them cut and the very last bale I made appears to have net wrap throughout the entire bale. The bale track flashes yellow like it's supposed to while the bale is being made. The manual says when the bale is done the yellow light and will alarm will stay on while wrapping and cutting. For me the yellow light and alarm only come on for about a 1/2 second, then the yellow light turns off. Any ideas? Ditch it and try string wrap?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Do you understand that the lights & warning buzzer are designed to let operator know what's supposed to be happening with baler but in no way control whats happening with baler. Previous statement is true if warning lights are operating correctly. IMHO if you're experiencing netwrap problems on a 535 then you'll more than likely experience twine problems also because both systems operate from same hyd pump & pump drive mechanism.

It's been many yrs since I operated a 435 with netwrap so I'm having to do some thinking(head scratching). Have you checked condition of pump drive belt & pump oil reservoir level? How long since hyd filter on baler was changed? Does pump drive mechanism re-latch after tailgate has been raised/lowered?


----------



## Maxpower (Nov 28, 2017)

My point with the bale trak was that the yellow light is supposed to be solid through the entire wrapping process but it only stays on for half a second or so. So something weird is going on with the signal being sent to it.

I changed the filter, preloaded it with fluid and checked the reservoir fluid level. It probably wouldn't hurt to change both the pump drive and net wrap belts. There's a sensor on the right side of the wrap system, considering trying to swap that out. The knife seems sharp but I suppose I could try sharpening that too.

I will look into the pump drive mechanism. There's at least one screen in the hydraulic system that I never checked, I'll pull those and make sure they aren't clogged. I'm pretty much done bailing for the year so I've got all winter to figure it out. I've got about one bales worth of hay still sitting on the field but I don't want to leave it sitting there long enough for parts to get shipped to me.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

IIRC the twine tubes cycle simultaneously when the netwrap cycles so yellow light I think will be controlled by twine tube switch BUT I could be wrong.


----------



## Maxpower (Nov 28, 2017)

Took another look at it today. First, the net wrap V belt at the back of the baler. The manual says to unlock the knife and pull back on it to put tension on the belt. This should put knife 10mm rearwards of this plate.










and here's a picture of mine, tough to tell in the picture but it's forward of the metal plate. I've tried adjust the cam to compensate but its adjusted as far as it will go. I grabbed a part number off the belt but apparently the wrong one because I can't find it listed anywhere. So I'll check the belt for a number again in the morning.










Next, any idea why the previous owner taped the twine arms together? And yes looking in the manual the twine arms do affect the yellow light so I'll have to go over that stuff. I initially ignored it assuming it was for twine wrap only.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I've listed the netwrap drive belt part number & spec's below. I can't think of a good reason to tape twine tubes together. I agree I can't determine much from you knife photo.


----------



## Maxpower (Nov 28, 2017)

They had a E78287 installed, which is a belt for this baler but it's the twine pump belt. Measures at 42" instead of 44" like the one you listed. And what you're looking at in the knife photo is that the knife is forward of "part C" from the diagram above, when it should be rearward of it. Which makes sense since the belt is 2" too short.

Oh and one more random question I'll throw in here. Do you guys actually trust your life to the hydraulic lockout?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes I trust the hyd tailgate lock with mine & my employees well being. I've been custom baling with JD rd balers since '87 & have baled way over 150,000 bales. I've never seen or heard of the hyd lock on JD rd balers failing. IMHO 2 hyd hoses on butt end of gate cylinder or 2 gate cylinder piston seals would have to fail simultaneously for gate to fall when properly locked.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Maxpower said:


> Oh and one more random question I'll throw in here. Do you guys actually trust your life to the hydraulic lockout?


Can't imagine Mama Deere (or any other color) allowing themselves the treasure trove of attorney's that would be lined up, lapping their lips, if those didn't work as designed. 

I do believe they are put there for *OUR *protection also. If you don't use, enter at your own risk. My old NH 850 didn't have such a device and I always worried, even with wood blocks stuck in places.

Larry


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Maxpower said:


> Oh and one more random question I'll throw in here. Do you guys actually trust your life to the hydraulic lockout?


I know what your saying. I used the hydraulic lock out on my JD discbine yesterday with me crawled up under it changing the blades and spraying the bar with wd40.

I don't trust my life to anything....stuff happens, but you do have to make choices sometimes....and it is always best to err on the side of over caution. In other words, use the lock out but also include a back up like a cinder block etc. to keep the weight of a piece of machinery from crushing you or smothering you. The foolish seldom get old.

Regards, Mike


----------

